# Bluefish Video On Here a While Back ????



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

There was a crazy Bluefish video on here a while back. SUP on the fly. Think it was up North somewhere.

I have searched for 30 mins and cant find it.

Anybody got a link?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

There was some pics recently on the Fly Fishing forum here on ms. Try asking those guys.


----------

